

The P ≠ NP proof is flawed - weihan
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/the-problem-of-p-versus-np/article1680897/?cmpid=rss1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
That's pretty content-free compared with the items on Lipton's blog:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1632763>

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/NP?page=2&sort=by_date](http://searchyc.com/submissions/NP?page=2&sort=by_date)

